

Most Important Open Source Projects of 2011 - mmrobins
https://www.linux.com/news/featured-blogs/196:zonker/524082:the-10-most-important-open-source-projects-of-2011

======
thurn
Please change the title of this to "Important Open Source Projects of 2011"
per <http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>. Linkbait titles suck.

------
nl
_OpenStack_

OpenStack might be really important conceptually, and it might have an
impressive number of backers, but they really, really need to get something
usable in production environments out, and soon.

At the moment I think it is hard to justify it being the 5th most important..

~~~
pandemicsyn
Theres already more than few OpenStack Swift deployments in production (at
Rackspace, HP, etc).

------
zalew
2012 is definitely the year of linux desktop

~~~
krobertson
I think I've been hearing people say that for at least the past 10 years.

~~~
tlrobinson
I think that was the joke.

~~~
zalew
obviously :)

[http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xm7oor_you-should-
install-l...](http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xm7oor_you-should-install-
linux_lifestyle)

------
ChuckMcM
Kind of a long way to go to slam Android. :-) (not being snarky per se, but
would have preferred the author separate the last bit into a different blog
post 'Why Android didn't make the top 10 list'

I pretty much agree with most of what is on this list. I might add Asterisk or
Gcc. Not sure what I would delete though.

~~~
iamandrus
I do agree with what he said, Android isn't as open as it seems. Google didn't
release the Honeycomb code because it "wasn't ready", yet allowed
manufacturers to ship tablets with a version of it on there. And he also made
a point when he said that Android is more "source open". Nobody can really
influence the code unless they work for the company or a company close to
Google.

And Gcc isn't really a "new" software so it's not for this list, but it's
definitely an important one.

~~~
jrockway
This is not true. I know people that have contributed code to Android that
don't work for Google (etc.) and that have their code on released devices now.
Sure, someone may have already fixed the bug by the time you get to see the
source code, but if the bug is obscure enough, your code is as good as anyone
else's. (Also, features are probably always welcome.)

~~~
zobzu
so a couple of guys fixed a couple of bugs. even if it were a thousand, bug
fixes are not "influence" the code at all.

Cyanogen for example is much more open.

~~~
fpgeek
I'd argue that that is the big omission. Wherever you come down on Android
itself, Cyanogenmod clearly meets the author's criteria for openness, is a
technical standout in a new area and it has had a very big 2011.

------
docgnome
Oye. Let's not start the "X Most Y of 2011" stuff. Every year we are bombarded
by these badly written articles. Can we just skip this nonsense this year?

------
tszming
I doubt how many people really use Cassandra.

I believe MongoDB or Redis would be far more popular..

~~~
Axsuul
Definitely give my vote to Redis

------
chaostheory
I'm surprised not to see mongodb on the list.

------
bronxbomber92
What is this? LLVM doesn't get a shout out?

~~~
huhtenberg
> _What is this?_

Yet another random "Top 10" list.

~~~
bronxbomber92
Sure enough.

------
baby
What about chromium?

~~~
jrockway
Uh oh, there may be more than 10 worthwhile open source projects. Oh noes!

------
antirez
Nothing had an impact in the course of 2011 like Android... now a cheap 100$
phones (often provided to customers for free by phone companies) can do 99% of
what an iPhone 4s can do, and this is changing the world.

------
steveeq1
What, no bitcoin?

------
ghotli
Puppet instead of chef? Color me surprised.

------
mickeyben
I'd add Redis and chef to the list.

------
program
"So to judge importance, I looked at projects that are influential, _gaining
in popularity_ , and/or technical standouts in new areas"

So put WebKit on the list. If the growth continues, total usage of WebKit
based browsers will surpass 50% by the end of 2012.

------
Flow
I feel that LLVM should be on that list.

------
zobzu
What! my favorite open source projet is not in there it sucks! What! "Most
important" does actually means "Most important, in the eyes of the writer".

Oh dear.

